# Vista Laptop formatieren und XP aufspielen



## olddeadman22 (28. April 2008)

servus,

bin bei der Suche nach Hilfe bei euch hier im Forum gelandet und muß erstmal nen Lob für die Seite aussprechen! Habe nun vollgende Frage. Mein Vater hat sichn Laptop geholt mit vista drauf und ich soll nun XP installieren. Meine Frage ist nun ob der Vorgang hier der selbe ist wie beim Home PC, sprich Bootreinfolge ändern, von CD starten und normal formatieren und installieren oder ob ich beim Laptop was besondres beachten muß? Habe eine bootfähige Win XP CD warte also nur noch auf ne Antwort hier und dann leg ich los.

Die Treiber muß ich exakt fürs Laptop runterladen bzw unbedingt die von der mitgelieferten CD installieren oder kann ich wie beim Home PC die Grafik Treiber wie Nvidia einfach runterladen und dann installieren? Kann mich entsinnen das ich exakt die Treiber für den Laptop brauche und die anhand einer Serial oder Nummer am Laptop im Internet runterladen kann?

Danke für eure Antworten....


----------



## PC Heini (28. April 2008)

Bevor Du mit Formatieren und so weiter beginnst, würde ich mich erst mal schlau machen, welche Chipsätze Du im Laptop hast. Danach guck im Netz, obs die Treiber für XP gibt.
Etwas einfacher dürfte es mit Everest gehen. Runterladen, installieren und dann mal durchlaufen lassen. Danach kannst Du auf Treibersuche gehen.
Ansonsten läuftst Du Gefahr, dass am Schluss alles weg ist und Dein Paps eine Vista DVD kaufen muss, wenn keine dabei war.
Lieber diese Zeit investieren, dafür sicher sein.


----------



## olddeadman22 (28. April 2008)

jo hab mich eben noch bissl umgeschaut und bin auf einer seite auch auf das Prog everest gestoßen.... das muß ich also durchlaufen lassen und das zeigt mir dann die Chipsätze für die Graka, Board usw an und nach diesen muß ich dann für XP suchen, runterladen und sichern soweit richtig?

wenn ich dies getan hab kann ich XP normal wie beim home Pc installieren und DANACH dann die treiber installieren richtig?

hab auch gelesen das XP manchmal probleme hat die festplatte zu erkennen weils nur noch SATA platten sind und XP die nich erkennt... stimmt das und wenn ja was kann ichn dagegen tun?


----------



## Sukrim (28. April 2008)

Falls es echt mit den SATA Platten Probleme gibt kannst du mit nLite neuere Treiber bereits in die CD integrieren.


----------



## olddeadman22 (28. April 2008)

ja das war mir auch schon ein begriff.... hab da leider noch nicht die erfahrung... kann mir einer von euch ne aktuelle Win XP version wo die SATA treiber schon integriert sind bei uploaden.... hab bei rapid nen account, wäre also ne option...


----------



## PC Heini (28. April 2008)

@ olddeadman22 

Zu 1 & 2 Ja.
Zu 3 Jein. Da käme es jetzt aufs Bios drauf an, ob dieses in der Lage wäre, die HD mit ner Alternativeinstellung anzusprechen. Den Sata Treiber im nachhinein dann nachinstallieren. ( Sofern das Teil noch ein Floppy hat, was ich aber bezweifle. Die Installroutine von XP verlangt nach einer Diskette. Ansonsten wie schon erwähnt, ne XP CD selber zusammenstricken. )
Aber wie gesagt, kommt aufs Bios drauf an.


----------



## olddeadman22 (28. April 2008)

ja hab ich auch schon gelesen vorhin das man im Bios was umstellen kann und dem Rechner vorgaukelt ne IDE platte zu haben anstatt SATA. Falls dies nicht geht muß ich in meiner bestehenden XP CD den SATA Treiber einbinden, da ich aber da kaum erfahrung hab wollt ich wissen ob mir einer von euch so eine funktionierende Win XP cd hochladen kann die diesen SATA treiber schon beinhaltet und gleichzeitig bootfähig ist und auch aufn aktuellen stand ist.

datt würde mir echt vieles vereinfachen, such hiern ganzen tag schon, langsam hat man echt dank vista die schnauze voll


----------



## PC Heini (28. April 2008)

Da ist Vista leider nicht daran schuld. Sata kam zwischen XP und Vista auf den Markt. Da müsstest Du bei den Herstellern meckern.


----------



## olddeadman22 (28. April 2008)

ja das mir klar, das meckern sollte auch nich MS oder Vista treffen, is nur ärgerlich das du soviel rumprobieren und machen mußt damit das endlich ma läuft....

wäre cool wenn mir einer ne PM schreibt und mir da nen link schickt wo er dann ne aktuelle bootfähige XP CD mit SATA treiber integriert geuploaded hat


----------



## Sukrim (29. April 2008)

Sorry, aber das geht nicht gerade mit den Lizenzvereinbarungen von Microsoft konform... und helfen ist eine Sache, hunderte Megabytes Traffic verursachen ne andere.

Übrigens kann man auch beliebige ausführbare Dateien miteinbinden, von daher würde ich NIEMALS eine Windowsversion aus irgendwelchen Drittquellen außerhalb einer VM installieren.


----------



## matze93 (1. Mai 2008)

warum willst du xp anstatt vista? mit den richtigen tipps wird vista schneller und sicherer und mehr funktionen und besseres style hat es ja schon...



..aber ansonsten mit nLite eine XP-Version machen mit allen nötigen Treibern, dann das Bios neu einstellen an die Treiber und einfach XP installieren und Festplatte dabei formatieren.



...wenn du beides willst, dann lege Partitionen an:
-eine für XP mit 5GB wegen sicherheitsfreiraum und treiber
-eine für vista mit 10GB wegen sicherheitsfreiraum und treiber
-eine mit den rest für daten auf denen du von vista und xp zugriff haben solltest.

benenne die partitionen am besten XP, Vista, Dateien und Lege am Anfang fest, dass du im Bootvorgang zwischen Vista oder XP wählen kannst.

dann könnte es aber zu problemen mit dem bios kommen


----------



## Navy (1. Mai 2008)

Gegenfrage: Warum nicht?

XP hat sich als hinreichend stabil erwiesen, viele ältere Programme sind noch ohne Verrenkungen nutzbar und Vista hat gegenüber XP nur den Vorteil, dass dort per default der Nutzer nicht im Adminkontext läuft (auch wenn das von MS nicht sehr elegant gelöst worden ist, ist es immerhin ein Fortschritt).

Zudem sehe ich keinen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil von Vista gegenüber XP, ich tendiere eher zum Gegenteil.

Der Schelm in mir würde ja zu Linux raten aber das war ja nicht die Frage.


----------



## schutzgeist (8. Mai 2008)

olddeadman22 hat gesagt.:


> ja hab ich auch schon gelesen vorhin das man im Bios was umstellen kann und dem Rechner vorgaukelt ne IDE platte zu haben anstatt SATA.



funktioniert 
so hab ich das lästige Problem vorher bei meiner Neuinstallation umgangen..


----------

